# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bor Madenleri Hakkında

## atoybil

Bor Madenleri Hakkında 


Eklenme Tarihi: Mayıs 2002 
Yorum / Yazı Sahibi : Anonim 

Bor MadenleriBildiginiz üzere kasim ayinda yasadigimiz ekonomik krizin hemen ardindan, krizden cikis yollarindan birisi olarak dünya toplam rezervlerinin %70'ine sahip oldugumuz bor madenlerinin özellestirilmesi gündeme getirilmis ve hükümet içinde basta sayin Sükrü Sina Gürel olmak üzere bir kaç bakanin direnisi sonucu bor madenlerinin özellestirilmesiyle ilgili dosya kisa bir süre için rafa kaldirilmistir. Bu tartismanin hemen ardindan nedenleri hala tam olarak bilinmeyen subat krizi patlak vermistir...Ve bugün Türkiye bir kaç milyar dolar bulabilmek için herseyi yapabilecek bir duruma sürüklenmistir. üok kisa bir süre sonra bor madenlerinin özellestirme yoluyla yabanci sermayeye satisi yeniden gündeme getirilecektir...Ve korkariz bu kez ülkenin içine düsürüldügü agir ekonomik buhran nedeniyle hiç kimse bu özellestirme islemine karsi direnmeyecektir... Asagida bor mineralinin stratejik önemi ve degeriyle ilgili bir derginin Mart 2001 tarihli sayisindan özetlenerek alinmis bir yazi bulacaksiniz... Yüzlerce bilim adaminin "21.yüzyilin petrolü" diye tanimladigi ve uzay teknolojisinden, bilisim sektörüne,nükleer teknolojiden savas sanayiine kadar pek çok alanin vazgeçilmez hammaddesi durumuna gelen bor madeni ülkemizin ve çocuklarimizin gelecegidir... üzerinde oturdugumuz bu zenginligin stratejik ve ekonomik öneminin farkina varmamiz, bugünümüzü ve yarinimizi daha iyi degerlendirmemizi saglayacaktir... 20. yüzyil boyunca dünyada yasanan her türlü siyasi,iktisadi ve askeri gelismenin bas aktörü durumunda olan petrol yerini bor madenine birakmistir. 

Petrol üzerinde oynanan oyunlari hatirlamamiz,ülkemizin sürüklendigi ekonomik ve siyasi krizi de kavramamiza yardimci olacaktir... ülkemizin ve bor madenlerinin gelecegine sahip cikmamiz kendi gelecegimize sahip cikmamiz demektir... Ham haldeki degeri yaklasik 1 trilyon dolar olan ve islendigi zaman degeri 6-7 trilyon dolara ulasan bor rezervlerimiz bir kaç milyar dolara elimizden alinacaktir... Kamuoyunda degeri / önemi pek bilinmeyen ve maalesef hiç tartisilmayan bu konuya dikkatinizi çekmek istedik... Amacimiz ülkemizin ve toplumumuzun geleceginde çok önemli bir rol oynayacak bu konuda ortak bir yurttaslik bilincinin olusmasina katkida bulunmaktir... Konuya sizin de ilgi göstereceginize inaniyor, saygi ve sevgilerimizi sunuyoruz. 

2000'LI YILLAR BIZIM OLACAK PETROL ORADA ISE "BOR" DA BURADA ! 
BIR BASKA ANADOLU MUCIZESI YASANIYOR VE BOR MINERALI ILETISIM CAGININ GüZBEBEGI OLUYOR 

Türkiye yaklasik 2.5 milyar tonluk bor rezerviyle zengin bir ülkedir. Ham haldeyken tonu 400 dolar olan bor mineralinin degeri, islenerek süper iletken hale dönüstügünde kat be kat artacaktir. "Bilim adamlari,tahmin edilenden çok daha yüksek derecelerde bile,neredeyse hiç dirençle karsilasmadan elektrik tasiyabilen metal bir bilesim tesbit etti. Dünya bilim çevrelerini sasirtan bu bilesimin,özellikle süper hizli bilgisayarlarin üretiminde kullanilabilecegi belirtildi.... üok daha hizli bilgisayarlarin yapiminda,oksijen içeren maddelerle çalismanin zor oldugu yerlerde,magnezyum-bor bilesiminin kullanilmaya baslanacagi haberi üzerine, Nortwestern üniversitesi'nden Profesör John Rowell;bilim adamlarinin düsük sicaklikli maddeler üzerinde daha fazla çalistigini hatirlatarak,bunlarin yerine magnezyum-bor bilesiminin kullanilmasinin daha avantajli olacagini söyledi. Rowell'a göre magnezyum-bor yüksek isidaki iletkenligi sayesinde bilgisayar bilesenlerinin 4 kat daha hizli calismasini sağlayabilir. 
BOR MINERALI STRATEJIK BIR ZENGINLIKTIR 

Deterjan sanayiinden uzay teknolojisine kadar yüzlerce degisik alanda kullanilan bor minerali,petrol ve dogalgaz kadar büyük bir stratejik öneme sahip. 20 yüzyilda sinirlarin cizilmesinde temel unsur olan petrol Orta Dogu için nasil bir lütufsa,bor da Anadolu için bir lütuftur. Bir ton borun 400 dolar degerinde oldugu ve Türkiye'nin yaklasik 2.5 milyar ton bora sahip oldugu göz önüne alindiginda ,bu emsalsiz cevherin Türkiye için ne derece büyük bir zenginlik kaynagi oldugu daha iyi anlasilir. Toplam 1 trilyon dolardan fazla olan bu rakam ülkemizin toplam 106 milyar dolar olan dis borcunun yaklasik 10 katina denk degerdedir.. Amerikan uzay mekigi Challenger'in infilakindan geriye sadece Türk borlarindan imal edilen kabin kesiminin kaldigi düsünülecek olursa borun uzay teknolojisi için ne denli hayati bir madde oldugu da anlasilabilir.Tüm dünyayi kontrol etme gayretinde olan ABD'nin dünya bor rezervlerindeki payinin sadece % 13 oldugunu da düsünürsek, ABD-Türkiye iliskilerinin seyrinde bor mineralinin çok önemli bir rol oynadigini rahatlikla görebiliriz. Bor minerali,sanayide alternatifi olmayan,vazgeçilmez bir zenginlik.Dünyada bor minerali bakimindan en zengin ülke ise Türkiye. ülkemiz dünya toplam bor rezervinin % 70'ine sahip. Bor'un bir çesidi olan tinkal Eskisehir'in Kirka bölgesinde yogun olarak bulunuyor. Kolemanit cevheri de Kütahya-Emet, Balikesir-Bigadic ve Bursa-Kestelek bölgelerinde yer aliyor. Türkiye'nin 1999 yilindaki tabii boratlar toptan ihracati 121 milyon dolar olarak erceklesti...Türkiye 1999 yilinda toplam 30 sanayilesmis ülkeye bor ve kimyasallari ihraç etti... Bor madenlerinin ruhsat ve saha isletme haklari 01.10.1978 tarih ve 2172 sayi ve 10.06.1983 tarih ve 2840 sayili kanunlar geregince ETI Holding Anonim Sirketi'ne ait. "Devletçe Isletilecek Madenler Hakkinda Kanun"la , 2172 sayili kanunun 2.maddesinde yer alan "bor tuzlari,uranyum ve toryum madenlerinin aranmasi ve isletilmesi devlet eliyle yapilir" ibaresi geregi bor sahalari ve bor türevleri isletmelerinin özellestirilmesi mümkün degil. ETI Holding'in aniden özellestirme kapsamina alinmasi, bünyesinde bulunan yüksek kar marjli bor isletmeleri nedeniyle, yurt disindan pek çok degisikçevrenin ilgisini çekti. Birer dev sanayi ülkesi olan bati dünyasinin, sanayilerini ayakta tutabilmek için muhtaç olduklari bor madenine Türkiye'deki bor isletmelerinin özellestirilmesi yoluyla ulasabilmeleri ihtimalinin ortaya cikmasi pek çok soruyu da beraberinde getirdi. Bor isletmelerinin,yurtdisindan gelen baskilar sonucu özellestirme kapsamina alindigi, yapilacak ihalenin kuralina uygun olmayacagina dair söylentiler de hala gündemdedir. 

BOR TüRK EKONOMISININ VAZGECILMEZIDIR 

üzellestirilmek istenen ETI Holding 2000 yilinda 30 trilyon liralik harcamayla, 83.8 trilyon lirasi iç satis, 147.1 trilyon lirasi dis satis olmak üzere toplam 231 trilyon liralik hasilat elde etmistir. Yilda 700 bin ton ham,350 bin ton rafine bor ürünleri satisi gerçeklestiren ETI Holding'in küçük bir teknoloji yenileme operasyonuyla mevcut üretimini ve satisini kat be kat artirabilecegi söylenmektedir. Bor madenlerinin özellestirilmesiyle,bu büyük ulusal servet yabanci sermayenin eline geçecektir. Dünyadaki diger örneklerde oldugu gibi yabanci sermaye bu stratejik maddeyi islemek için kaynaginda tesis kurmak yerine kendi ülkesine götürerek isleyecek ve Türkiye kendi elleriyle kendi servetini gelismis sanayii ülkelerine teslim etmis olacaktir. 

Benim Kişisel Yorumum; Bu yazıya bazı yönlerden malesef katılamıyorum, herşeyden önce ben her konuda özelleştirme taraftarıyım, Satılması gündemdeyse ve söylendiği kadar karlı bir iş kolu sözkonusuysa yerli girişimcilerimize öncelik vermek yada ETİ Holdingin elinde tuttuğu tüm madenlerin yerine belli bölümleri özelleştirmek oluşabilecek yabancı bir tekeli engelleyecektir, bunun dışında Reservleri o günkü ton değeriyle çarparak bulduğunuz rakkam yazıdaki şekliyle 1 trilyon dolar anlamlı bir rakkam değildir. Bu mesela killi toprağın tonu şu kadarsa Ege bölgesinde de bu kadar killi toprak varsa şu kadar trilzon dolarlık yeraltı kaynağı var demeye benziyor 2,5 Milyar tonluk reserv bugünkü üretim hızıyla kabaca 7100 yılda (evet yedibinyüz yıl!) işlenecektir, bu sürede olan işletme giderleri vs. düşünülürse ilgili kaynakların ve rakkamların 70 milyonluk bir ülke için kritik yada hayati olma ihtimali oldukça düşüktür.

Orkun Türkmen

*BOR MADENLERİNE GEREKEN üNEM VERİLMELİDİR*


üncelikle yayınlamış olduğunuz makale dolayısı ile bizleri borun bilinmeyen yönleri ile aydınlattığınız için sonsuz teşekkürlerimi sunarım. 

Bor'u ülkemizin geleceğinin en büyük teminatlarından biri olarak görmekteyim. 

Basındanda takip etmekte olduğum bu hususta,en büyük ulusal zenginliklerimizden olan borun özelleştirmesine çoğu kişi gibi bende karşıyım.Bu kadar büyük bir zenginliği bilinçsizce sıradan bir işletmeymiş,kamu kuruluşuymuş gibi özelleştirilmesinin talep edilmesine bir anlam veremiyorum.Bor madenleri bizim için,gelecek nesiller için bir teminattır.üok geniş kullanım alanı olan bu madenin açıkçası bir hammadde olarak yurtdışına satılması ve tekrar ülkemize ticari ürünler halinde geri dönüp ekonomimizi yıpratmasından büyük üzüntü duymaktayım. 

Devlet tarafından sağlanan maddi kaynakların bu endüstri alanını yatırım alanı olarak görmemesini çok anlamsız görüyorum. 

1,5-2 milyar ton rezervi olan böylesine büyük bir madeni ülkemizde sadece endüstriyel hammadde olarak değil bu hammaddeyi ülkemiz sınırları içinde tüketicinin kullanımına sunacak büyük sanayi kuruluşları görme temennisindeyim. 



Necip Tevfik GüVEN

----------

